
CEO says Facebook will impose new EU privacy rules “everywhere” - mgiannopoulos
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/04/ceo-says-facebook-will-impose-new-eu-privacy-rules-everywhere/
======
falcor84
"Zuckerberg said that Facebook was founded on a sense of idealism"

